# Carbide turning tool giveaway #2



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

*CLOSED*


Ok, so my last tool giveaway was very successful so I figured I would do one more. This time it will be a name drawing give away, I will put all the names in a hat and have my naighbor pick the name. He doesn't know any of you to make things fair.

the drawing is for the 1/2 square shaft with the round carbide included. YES YOU READ IT RIGHT, THE CUTTER IS INCLUDED. You pay nothing, not even shipping. You will how ever need to make your own handle.

The rules.
1. Anyone can participate. If you already have one of my tools it would be great if you give the people that don't a better chance, but I can't stop you....
2. You must post here with the date you got into turning.
3. You must post atleast one photo with your work, I suggest your best work . This will not determine who wins.
4. Regardless of how many times you post on this thread your name will only be entered once. Members with less than 6 months turning experience will have their name entered twice, just to give the new guys a better chance. BE HONEST
5. You must have atleast 30 posts to participate, I don't want people to sign up on this forum just to get the tool, I think that's fair and you have plenty of time to get your posts up.
6. There will be only one winner.

UPDATE:: 
This drawing will be up until Friday September 7th at 9pm central time. The winner will be called out Saturday. 

Good luck everyone

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

OK, ill give this a go.

Name is Jim.
Started turning in June (2012)
I have a very old Sears mono tube lathe, a few chisels, I get by with no chuck, I use a faxeplate.

Pics, in order.....
Finished today.....











Last week.....










Last month....











Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i feel very fortunate to have what i already have from you so dont put my name in the hat but thanks for doing this for others:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

What a guy!:thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

You sure know how to make a lot of friends on this site!!!! Lol:thumbsup:

I'm happy with the ones I got from you as well so I'll stay out to better the odds for those that dont have one.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

12/25/10 

I got started with wood working because I wanted to make fishing lures. I didn't want to pay for store bought lures that cost sometimes over $20 for one. I think my finest work is the matching segmented lamp and bowl. They don't look like they match in 2 pictures but next to each other they look pretty good.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> 12/25/10
> 
> I got started with wood working because I wanted to make fishing lures. I didn't want to pay for store bought lures that cost sometimes over $20 for one. I think my finest work is the matching segmented lamp and bowl. They don't look like they match in 2 pictures but next to each other they look pretty good.


You must have recieved a lathe for Christmas... Lol great work you got there...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Hi my name is David Walters

I first did wood turning at school, I was about 13 (1984)

My laminated bowl was around the house but I never saw it again after my mum died in 2002

My interest in woodturning was always there, bought a homemade lathe in 2003 but never used it. In mid 2010 my interest in turning was kicked in the pants when I saw someone turn a timber pen. He showed me how to do my own. That was my first serious go on a lathe since I was 13. 

November 2010 I bought a new lathe (cheap) and started turning pens. I have no workshop at the moment but my passion is timber and I want to become a proficient turner who can demonstrate and teach others. 









These are a few RED GUM vases recycled from reflector posts off the highway 










This is one of my pens, again recylcled timber









This bowl made from what is known as WHITE CEDAR

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> You must have recieved a lathe for Christmas... Lol great work you got there...
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


Thank you. And yes I did get it for Christmas. Probably my favorite gift yet.


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

Rus, you are doing some awesome things. I am not going to ask to get in on this one.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Do you have a retail shop rus?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Do you have a retail shop rus?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


What do you mean? I sell some stuff I turn on my lathe online and locally, but nothing large like retail...
And if your refering to the tools, then no, I make them as needed in my free time 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> What do you mean? I sell some stuff I turn on my lathe online and locally, but nothing large like retail...
> And if your refering to the tools, then no, I make them as needed in my free time
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


Cool. I have been looking more and more at making my own tools and jigs and things. Found some good plans to make your own water cooled sharpener for chisels etc

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

My name is Philip.
I started turning about 13 years ago. Making pens. Was happy doing that for a long time. Took a forced five year break from it due to a move. Just over a year ago i needed to get a unity candle set for my wedding so decided to make one. Turned out pretty good and caught the turning bug again...
My best work and my proudest work is ...

Best.










Proudest..My wifes father died and his prize rose bush was dieing to. Cut out the dead portion and made a pen from the root for her for Easter. 











The rose bush survived from what was left in the ground.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Cool. I have been looking more and more at making my own tools and jigs and things. Found some good plans to make your own water cooled sharpener for chisels etc
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Thats awesome, there is great satisfaction and pride in using tools that I make yourself...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Phillip: Proudest and sweetest.
I give you screaming thumbs up for that!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Fishinbo said:


> Phillip: Proudest and sweetest.
> I give you screaming thumbs up for that!


+1 that's a sweet looking pen. And priceless...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## thisnobody (Mar 17, 2010)

*Sounds Awesome*

I would like to be entered.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

thisnobody said:


> I would like to be entered.


Thats a great looking boawl , but please read the rules in my first post...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok I'm in.

My first piece was turned today, 9/4/12

Lame yes but I think it meets the giveaway requirements.

I wanted to do a piece that was simple yet elegant , clean of line yet interesting.

I call it "Dowel"

Edit: Thanks Rus and good luck everybody!


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello! I'd like to enter please! I'm not sure when I got my lathe, it was a while ago now but its been sitting in my shed in bits for ages and after looking on this forum I just had to turn something! So I set it up and set about making a segmented vase, so you could say I got into turning about the end of May when I started the vase, but I have had a go on a friend's lathe a few years ago, here is my build thread for the vase, started on 4.23.2012

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/ive-been-inspired-38278/

And it is my best work so far! 










And this is my first pen, I made it about two weeks ago, I have never used acrylic before and it went really well,


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Jimbo. said:


> Hello! I'd like to enter please! I'm not sure when I got my lathe, it was a while ago now but its been sitting in my shed in bits for ages and after looking on this forum I just had to turn something! So I set it up and set about making a segmented vase, so you could say I got into turning about the end of May when I started the vase, but I have had a go on a friend's lathe a few years ago, here is my build thread for the vase, started on 4.23.2012
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/ive-been-inspired-38278/
> 
> ...


Ide say that pretty good for a newbie :smile:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Ok I'm in.
> 
> My first piece was turned today, 9/4/12
> 
> ...


 
LOL, looks like a good piece, i hope you will keep making sweet looking dowels and show them to us in the future... your in


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> LOL, looks like a good piece, i hope you will keep making sweet looking dowels and show them to us in the future... your in[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> If that's the best I ever do I will ban myself from this forum!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> RusDemka said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, looks like a good piece, i hope you will keep making sweet looking dowels and show them to us in the future... your in[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> Ide say that pretty good for a newbie :smile:


Thanks, I have been making stuff for about 11 years so that helped loads with the assembly of the vase,


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Jimbo. said:


> Thanks, I have been making stuff for about 11 years so that helped loads with the assembly of the vase,


Yeah, having a woodworking background does help a little..


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

*I'm in*

Hi...my name is Paul Vechart and I started turning in December 2011. Here are some bowls I turned over the last few months. Thanks for doing this give away!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

dude you do fine work :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> dude you do fine work :thumbsup:


Happy wood turners make pretty things...LOL

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> dude you do fine work :thumbsup:


That's what I was thinking.:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

dmh said:


> That's what I was thinking.:thumbsup:


With all the stuff I got from memebers here for my class I won't have to buy any blanks for a while. This is the least I can do...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow Rus, your awesome!
I have been turning in the evenings a few days a week when I can for nearly two years. I have turned mostly boxes and some bowls. This is definately one of my favourites. It is curly ash with an inlayed padauk heart and rim. It was for mothers day this year.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, I'll play. I got interested in turning when I was in grade 7. I turned a few things like a couple of bowls and a table lamp (I wonder what every happened to that lamp:huh. Either way, That would be when I first got started which would be in 1980? I leftt the turning for a while and then got back into it about 10 years ago in approximately 2002. It wasn't until about a year ago that I decided that I was going to learn to turn properly instead of the makeshift way I had been. I've turned some smaller projects since then....a couple of mushrooms, a few small bowls, a few salt shakers and some pepper mills. I do want to carry my turning to the next level and I will. It's just a matter of finding that perfect balance between my regular woodworking and my turning.
Here's a flame box elder pepper mill that I turned a few months back.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Nate Bos said:


> Wow Rus, your awesome!
> I have been turning in the evenings a few days a week when I can for nearly two years. I have turned mostly boxes and some bowls. This is definately one of my favourites. It is curly ash with an inlayed padauk heart and rim. It was for mothers day this year.


Ooooo, I like this, I may make.something like this for my wife next year...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Okay, I'll play. I got interested in turning when I was in grade 7. I turned a few things like a couple of bowls and a table lamp (I wonder what every happened to that lamp:huh. Either way, That would be when I first got started which would be in 1980? I leftt the turning for a while and then got back into it about 10 years ago in approximately 2002. It wasn't until about a year ago that I decided that I was going to learn to turn properly instead of the makeshift way I had been. I've turned some smaller projects since then....a couple of mushrooms, a few small bowls, a few salt shakers and some pepper mills. I do want to carry my turning to the next level and I will. It's just a matter of finding that perfect balance between my regular woodworking and my turning.
> Here's a flame box elder pepper mill that I turned a few months back.


I like that peppermill, I'm actually at woodcraft right now trying to pick out a nice blank to make one hopefully tonight, but have to clean the garage/shop first .. looks good

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

JUST WANTED TO GIVE EVERYONE A HEADS UP, I AM GOING OUT OF TOWN THIS WEEKEND SO I HAD TO CHANGE THIS DRAWING TO END ON FRIDAY NIGHT INSTEAD OF SUNDAY. IT'S STILL ENOUGH TIME FOR PEOPLE TO SEE THIS POST, AND GIVES ALL PEOPLE THAT ARE ALREADY IN A BETTER CHANCE...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## bbulich (Jul 22, 2012)

Does it have to be wood to enter...I make stone tips for electronic cigarettes...here are my tips. I started turning about 2 months ago on a jet mini lathe.



These are Tru Stone


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

bbulich said:


> Does it have to be wood to enter...I make stone tips for electronic cigarettes...here are my tips. I started turning about 2 months ago on a jet mini lathe.
> 
> These are Tru Stone


Anything on a lathe goes, accept metal lathe lol. 
Is that acrylic??? Can't be real stone lol, I know dumb question....
Also, make sure you have the 30 posts before Friday night, part of the rules...


Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## bbulich (Jul 22, 2012)

it is tru stone..real stone mixed with resins..they say 80% stone. If your looking for a challenge, try some tru stone..depending on the piece, it is very tough to turn. One wrong move of your blade and the blank pretty much will just shatter


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

bbulich said:


> it is tru stone..real stone mixed with resins..they say 80% stone


Oh wow, did not know about that material before... Were do u get it??

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

bbulich said:


> it is tru stone..real stone mixed with resins..they say 80% stone. If your looking for a challenge, try some tru stone..depending on the piece, it is very tough to turn. One wrong move of your blade and the blank pretty much will just shatter


Sounds like it would always end up shattering on me. It looks great though.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't have a lathe yet, so I can't enter, but this is a great way to see some great turnings. Really glad to see stuff like this on the forum. Definitely the first forum I've seen giveaways on.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I was exhuasted from a long weekend of working in the shop, that I failed to put more details in my post.

Last week I picked up my first carbide tool when visiting rockler. 
I find the square tip to be very easy to use, the round tip I bought ( I swap out the tips) is really aggressive and I am having a hard time getting use to it.
Anyway, got this..











And using only the square tip I turned this on Saturday..






























I like the carbide, but man, what's up with how aggressive a round one is?, are they really like that?.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> I was exhuasted from a long weekend of working in the shop, that I failed to put more details in my post.
> 
> Last week I picked up my first carbide tool when visiting rockler.
> I find the square tip to be very easy to use, the round tip I bought ( I swap out the tips) is really aggressive and I am having a hard time getting use to it.
> ...


I have never used a carbide cutter before but with the round ones, it seems to me that they would want to pull them selves into the wood. Just from the shape and how sharp they are. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Last week I picked up my first carbide tool when visiting rockler.
> I find the square tip to be very easy to use, the round tip I bought ( I swap out the tips) is really aggressive and I am having a hard time getting use to it.
> 
> I like the carbide, but man, what's up with how aggressive a round one is?, are they really like that?.


I am not having the same issue with my Hunter Hercules. This has a square bar, with a round cutter.

http://www.hunterwoodturningtool.com/products/herc3/

The cutter is intended to be used at an incline. The bed for the cutter is sloped. The bar is normally held horizontal.

The instructions mention that the cutter should be used between the 10 o clock and 2 o clock positions. The 3 and 6 o clock positions are likely to catch.

I have been following the instructions and so far the only catches have been my fault for allowing the cutter to get out of the desired position.

I am able to take a very light or a heavy cut.
John Lucas has a good video on using this tool. Take a look to see if any of this is pertinent to your Rockler tool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzrLN8SQ8ms


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> I have never used a carbide cutter before but with the round ones, it seems to me that they would want to pull them selves into the wood. Just from the shape and how sharp they are. I could be wrong though.


I use the round cutter as a scrapper, but it still takes some getting used to.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Unless I got this totally wrong, there are 2 different types of carbide edge, and it's not related to whether they are round or square:

1) the top surface is FLAT -- functions as a scraper, "square on" to the workpiece, hold the tool level and push it into the work

2) the top surface is DISHED so in profile there is an up-pointing sharp edge -- functions more like a gouge or skew, you have to ride the bevel on this one or you'll get an almighty catch

The Rockler tool I bought has the 2nd type of insert fitted -- it's round, and the edge is very acute and sharp. (It's similar to Hunter tools, I believe.)

The inserts I ordered from Cap'n Eddie are flat on top (I believe -- though they haven't arrived yet) like the Easy Wood Tools inserts.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Unless I got this totally wrong, there are 2 different types of carbide edge, and it's not related to whether they are round or square:
> 
> 1) the top surface is FLAT -- functions as a scraper, "square on" to the workpiece, hold the tool level and push it into the work
> 
> ...


You are right, hunter cutters are cupped and ewt and capn Eddie cutters are flat, very different cutting styles

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

The tool I'm giving away is the ewt style, flat and must be plunged in horizontal to the work piece. I have attached a picture for reference
I'm showing the ci0 cutter, bit this tool will come with cutter from capneddie.









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> The tool I'm giving away is the ewt style, flat and must be plunged in horizontal to the work piece. I have attached a picture for reference
> I'm showing the ci0 cutter, bit this tool will come with cutter from capneddie.
> 
> View attachment 50434
> ...



So this style will not be as aggressive as the round cutter I got from Rockler?, cause I dont like the blade I got, have no plans to use it again


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> So this style will not be as aggressive as the round cutter I got from Rockler?, cause I dont like the blade I got, have no plans to use it again


It's not as aggressive but does require getting used to. 

Is this the cutter you got at rockler? If so, I think it takes longer to get used to, because it has a round shaft and you need to know how to present it to the wood like a spindle gouge. I'm gonna stick with the regular carbide bits for now










Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> ... you need to know how to present it to the wood like a spindle gouge.


That's the one I have -- I use it like a bowl gouge, works quite well across the bottom of bowls. Because the side angle is so steep it's easier to find the bevel across the bottom than coming down the inside of the bowl.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> That's the one I have -- I use it like a bowl gouge, works quite well across the bottom of bowls. Because the side angle is so steep it's easier to find the bevel across the bottom than coming down the inside of the bowl.


They are great if you know how to use it, the easy wood tools are better for beginners such as myself 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> It's not as aggressive but does require getting used to.
> 
> Is this the cutter you got at rockler? If so, I think it takes longer to get used to, because it has a round shaft and you need to know how to present it to the wood like a spindle gouge. I'm gonna stick with the regular carbide bits for now
> 
> ...


 i have that style of cutter and never have gotten used to it
i like the style you made so much better


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello I been turning for a few years since 2005 an I turn off an on, I do all Facastes of wood working an enjoy them all


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Hello I been turning for a few years since 2005 an I turn off an on, I do all Facastes of wood working an enjoy them all


I really like the first one, vase?

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> I really like the first one, vase?
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


 
Yap it has 4 faces to it I call it the Mood Vase :laughing:


----------



## toothdoc (Sep 6, 2012)

I bought my first lathe about 4 months ago. My intent was to use it to be able to make small finials for some of the flatwork boxes I make. I haven't done any flatwork since I turned it on the first time! LOL


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

toothdoc said:


> I bought my first lathe about 4 months ago. My intent was to use it to be able to make small finials for some of the flatwork boxes I make. I haven't done any flatwork since I turned it on the first time! LOL


Those look pretty good,, 
Buy I must follow the rules and you will need to have 30 posts by the closing of this drawing, Friday September 7th. 9 pm central time,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## toothdoc (Sep 6, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Those look pretty good,,
> Buy I must follow the rules and you will need to have 30 posts by the closing of this drawing, Friday September 7th. 9 pm central time,
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


Darn. The only way that's gonna happen is if I cancel my Mediterranean cruise for which my wife and I fly out tomorrow morning. Hmmmm. I'll have to think on this. :no:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

toothdoc said:


> Darn. The only way that's gonna happen is if I cancel my Mediterranean cruise for which my wife and I fly out tomorrow morning. Hmmmm. I'll have to think on this. :no:


Sorry, but sounds like your gonna have a blast.... There will be another one soon

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello Rus!
I first tried turning in high school in 86 and then did not do a lot for some time but i have had a wood lathe for the past 5 years.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

davesplane said:


> Hello Rus!
> I first tried turning in high school in 86 and then did not do a lot for some time but i have had a wood lathe for the past 5 years.


I like the mug, is there kits to make these??

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

I just get the metal inserts from rockler but woodcraft and most of the other supply houses have them.
they have plans for them but I just do what I think looks good!
:yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ONE more day left...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

2 hours left......

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> UPDATE::
> This drawing will be up until Friday September 7th at 9pm central time. The winner will be called out Saturday.
> 
> Good luck everyone
> ...


It is Saturday 8 th 10:30 am here. Does that mean I get to know the winner before the draw 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> It is Saturday 8 th 10:30 am here. Does that mean I get to know the winner before the draw
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Lol, nice one, we will go by us central time , ,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Lol, nice one, we will go by us central time , ,
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


And I was so hoping for au central time

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Lol, nice one, we will go by us central time , ,
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


So there's 1 hour left?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> So there's 1 hour left?


1 hour will be high noon in these parts

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> 1 hour will be high noon in these parts
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Lol. I will post the winner tonight, so before you go to bed you will know

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> So there's 1 hour left?


45 minutes

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Tuning in for the excitement! These are good odds for you guys!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm actually putting the names together right now, so we will know as.soon as it closes

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Tuning in for the excitement! These are good odds for you guys!


I'm surprised more did not jump in, maybe they did well out of round one which I missed. Been busy as for a while and honk I missed a few weeks or so on the forum. Putty I did not get an entry for each post

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I'm surprised more did not jump in, maybe they did well out of round one which I missed. Been busy as for a while and honk I missed a few weeks or so on the forum. Putty I did not get an entry for each post
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Lol, there will be another one soon, maybe, not sure yet....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Drum roll ... And the winner is ........

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Drum roll ... And the winner is ........
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Lol, I'm writing the names on pieces of paper for my neighbor to draw from, give me 10 minutes...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I'll be in the shop watching Big Bang Theory while waiting for the big winner.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I have 16 pieces of paper with names on them, people with less than 6 months turning have two, there are not a lot of names so the odds are good for everyone especially the winner LOL









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

And the winner is........

*:icon_smile: PVECHART :icon_smile:*









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Congratulations :'(

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Congratulations :'(
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


There will be another chance .....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

And here I was hoping to return that new chisel that showed up today that has that bevelled cutter on it.

LOL. I'm such a tightwad.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> And here I was hoping to return that new chisel that showed up today that has that bevelled cutter on it.
> 
> LOL. I'm such a tightwad.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


I do have these for.sale too, and way cheaper than in store, and better than the bevelled cutters....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations Paul!


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats 

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Well done Paul! We all want to see your finished handle and loads of bowls now! Maybe post your finished handle in this thread since we are all subscribed to it, well done again and happy turning!


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> I do have these for.sale too, and way cheaper than in store, and better than the bevelled cutters....
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


So do you you have a website where you sell?


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

pvechart, congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

gproch said:


> So do you you have a website where you sell?


Classifieds at wwt, but most people already know and they just ask me

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Classifieds at wwt, but most people already know and they just ask me
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


What is wwt

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> What is wwt
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Sorry, its woodworkingtalk.com in the classified section of the forum..

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

What luck!!! I never win anything...I am very happy to of won this and now I need to make a handle for it. I have made one other handle, about 12" for a small skew. Thanks to Rus for doing this and when I get it all done I will post pictures. I'm am off to Wood Craft to see thier turning demo today featuring Easy Wood tools...I hope to pick up some tips on how to use these cutters.

Thanks again,

Paul


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats Paul! 

Enjoy.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

pvechart said:


> What luck!!! I never win anything...I am very happy to of won this and now I need to make a handle for it. I have made one other handle, about 12" for a small skew. Thanks to Rus for doing this and when I get it all done I will post pictures. I'm am off to Wood Craft to see thier turning demo today featuring Easy Wood tools...I hope to pick up some tips on how to use these cutters.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Paul


Well that's great, I suggest bubinga for the handle, but any heavy wood will work, I made mine out of maple and they. Feel light,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Rus,

What length handle do you recomend for this size cutter and shaft? By the way I sent you a PM as requested.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

pvechart said:


> Rus,
> 
> What length handle do you recomend for this size cutter and shaft? By the way I sent you a PM as requested.


I made mine with 15" handle and 9 inches of the tool sticking out, but I'm sure you can make it whatever you want, that's the beauty of making your own handle, make it comfortable for you. The longer the whole tool the better leverage you get, but they still recommend you don't stick these tools out more than 4" from the tool rest.

And I got.your pm, il keep in touch about the tool status, still waiting for the cutter to come in the mail...


Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

congrats paul and good job rus for doing this:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Need your ideas on my next give away, its a great carbide set, great for small projects and specially for pens. go to the thread and put in your 2 cents..

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/need-my-next-carbide-tool-give-away-ideas-42707/


Paul, i didnt forget about you.. i have your shaft in my hand, just need the cutter to show up....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats pvechart!!! Be sure to let us know how you like it!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> congrats paul and good job rus for doing this:thumbsup::thumbsup:


yeah, that's what I was going to write ... :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Paul, I finnaly got the cutter in the mail, I'm gonna get it in the mail tomorrow, hopefully you get it by this weekend so you can fit your handle.... 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Going in the mail on my way home from work today....
Paul, just a reminder, i purchased this cutter from capneddie, but it will also fit the CI0 cutter from EWT that can be picked up at woodcraft, you will still need to grind the nose of the tool to your liking, different people like different profiles. You should recieve it saturday or even sooner since your in Wis..

*:thumbsup:ENJOY :thumbsup:*









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------

